# I need a place to hunt



## cartbass (Feb 16, 2011)

Myself and a hunting buddy are looking for a club or land to lease in heard,coweda,meriweather,harris or boardering county to hunt. We lost our lease last season and were unable to find anything before season started, so we had to miss out on last years hunting. If anyone has any leeds on anything for this season, please let me know. Thanks,Wayne


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2011)

sent pm


----------



## cottonjm268 (Mar 3, 2011)

I also have two guys that need a place to hunt around the Newnan area.


----------



## Buck James (Apr 11, 2011)

Have club in Shiloh have 3 members need 3, $1100 camp w/power and water 435 acres or have 135 acres for lease in same area, Dean Moore 770-826-0864 or buckjamesii@aol


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 13, 2011)

I run a club in Dooly County. I have 3 open slots. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. 1,500 per member includes lease fees, house with bunk room, utilities and food plots provided all slots are filled. Ample room for trailers with all utilities accessable. Barn for storage. Deputy lives next to property and watches it when we are not there.Check my thread under clubs looking for members for some pics of last season (Dooly County). Just renegotiated for 4 more years so I'm committed and locked in. Going up this weekend to plant. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## airbornemac (Apr 13, 2011)

we are setting up a new club on 380 acres. camping site with eletricity. The land layout if thinned pines that was spraeyed 2 yrs ago under growth starting to come back up slowly. creek hardwood bottom going through the property and one area about 40 acres clear cut with hard wood line goinup into it. the dues are $425.00 plus member will also help out with eletric bill which last season ran roughy $35.00 a month. This is a no drug or alchol clubSpouse and family members under 18 welcome. children over 18 can be permitted on certian conditions. If intrested contact me at jlmw@hotmail.com put hunting club in the subject line.
thank you for your time jim.


----------



## servicetech88 (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a 500 acre club 2 miles from Talbotton, Ga that has 4-5 openings. If we get the slots filled, the dues will be $400. Please call David for more details 1-678-925-9303 or call Chance 1-706-617-4272 if no answer from David.


----------

